# , .

## Vau4er

!

            2/2.               (             2     ).
        15   .       ?           ,   40   .      ???

  !

----------


## Vaclav

,      . 


> 2


  " ".


> 15


  ,    .

----------

. .104   .


> 15   .
>   ,    .


,   "15 ",  ?    ?
-     ,     ,     40-

----------


## Vau4er

> . .104   .,   "15 ",  ?    ?
> -     ,     ,     40-


15   ,   ()  2(  2/2).      ,     .          ?          ?

----------

> ,


*Vau4er*,   . 
1.  104- ,   . 
2.   - ,             :   (),       -         ( 99  ).
 -  40.  
3.  152  .   
      ,    . . .       ,    (      )    "" .

----------


## Vaucher

> *Vau4er*,   . 
> 1.  104- ,   . 
> 2.   - ,             :   (),       -         ( 99  ).
>  -  40.  
> 3.  152  .   
>       ,    . . .       ,    (      )    "" .


   ,    ,         .    40      .                    ,   40 ,   .

----------

*Vaucher*, -!!!



> ,   40 ,


       40   .
.......................
    ,     (.91  ).

-     ""??
-  -     - ??

----------


## Vau4er

..   
    5/2       22,  22*8=176   .
  2/2( 10-00  22-00)   ""  15   15*12=180.
..   4  ,    ,   -   .
  ,     ,         ,    ,   ..
              !     40     2/2  ..

----------

*Vau4er*,  ,   .
     3/2? 
      .104 ,   ?   .
""  "" :http://www.klerk.ru/reference/glossary/?126168 "   2009 ".       .  ,   . 
:   2009   40    1987  -   .
PS/  2009  1987 .   .
      , ,

----------

*PS.*
    - 365/2*12=2190 .
 203      2009 .

----------


## Vau4er

> PS/  2009  1987 .   .
>       , ,


..      2    20 ,  -     1987-40=1947?    ..
       , ..       . ..   ,           ,  56         ?
        ?

----------

*Vau4er*,   .
      ( -  ),   -   ,       .

----------


## Vauher

> *Vau4er*,   .
>       ( -  ),   -   ,       .


  ,    :-(...

----------


## Vau4er

.
  :
1.   :  184 - 10 000.00
2.  : 15 000.00
3. : 4000.00
4.   : 21000.00

     .
      240 .
    184 ,    1 .
        .
        .

        .

----------

184  - .     -    (   -     .),        ()  .   -   .
 -  ,  -  .     "".
,      .   ?

----------


## Vau4er

> 184  - .     -    (   -     .),        ()  .


!   ?       ?        ?




> -  ,  -  .     "".


 -      ,     (  ,    ).    . ..           ?

----------


## GSokolov

> !   ?       ?


  .      __ . ..      ,    .      10000  240     .  ,         ,     -         . 


> 2009  1987 .


  203       ,    -   120.              , 2    1,5  ,  -       ,         .       -          .

----------


## Lenik

> ()


  .
    / *  .    -  2   0,5 ,    ... 
  ?  :Embarrassment:

----------


## GSokolov

-  ,  **  .          .          .

----------

> .......,         .       -          .


    "" .       ,        .         ,    -   .     .

----------

> .


,   .    10000 .         ,   . 
  32  :    -  .
,   *Vau4er*    :    .

----------

> .......,


   ,       .   - .     ,   .    - ,        (   ) 


> -


      -     ?

----------


## Vau4er

> -          .


     ,            .             ,      .    2\2  2  ..

----------


## Vau4er

> .
>     / *  .    -  2   0,5 ,    ...   ?


       ... :Wink:

----------


## Vau4er

> ,   .    10000 .         ,   . 
>   32  :    -  .
> ,   *Vau4er*    :    .


 /?

----------

*Vau4er*,   ,   , , ,       ,     ,   .

----------

> ...


   ,  240 . -  ,   .

----------


## Vau4er

> *Vau4er*,   ,   , , ,       ,     ,   .


  ,        !    ?

----------

*Vau4er*, "  ",    ? 
*GSokolov:*


> . ..      ,    .      10000  240





> , 2    1,5  ,  -       ,         .


*PS*    .  ,

----------


## _

!

      ,  8-00  18-00,      ,          3-7 ,     ,     3-5         ..              .            , ..           , ..   ,    ,      .    ,  ,      ,    (    )      .
             (   ),      (   )    .   ,           ""      ,          "".

 ,           ,      ()      , ..       8-00    8-05,        .
  ,   ?
.

----------


## GSokolov

,       .
1.         . ,    -    ,   .            .
 2.           ,              .
3.       ,        ,         .
4.  ,      ,            .    .
     ,              ,          .     .  :Smilie:

----------

**,   *GSokolov* ,     (.101 .  )     ,           .
,        . 
  ,    ,  . 
,         -   ,    ,     .
       -       .

----------

,   :
       ().     (..       , ..    ),         1      9      ,    ,         .  :      :    .          (           )       (120   )   ,
   ?
.S.   ..
   .

----------


## GSokolov

.

----------

> .


)    ,...             ..      ,       -            ,   ,          ,       ...             ...    ...
      , ? (..           ).     ,       (, , ) ?

----------


## GSokolov

102.      
              ,         ()    .
                    ( , ,   ).
     , ,         ,       ,     ,    ,   .    -      .

----------

GSokolov,       ::flirt::

----------


## sashka1

.   13   (   ),       .  ,    ,  .          .

----------


## mln

152  .    .
_             ,    -      ._

                (  ),      (  ).
   ,   ,     .
   :     http://www.klerk.ru/buh/articles/135217/

----------


## GSokolov

> .


 -   ,           .                  .   ,    .

----------


## sashka1

> -   ,           .                  .   ,    .


    .  ,         .     ,     ,   -      . .. ,    .

----------


## mln

31.08.2009  22−2−3363:
.. _    ,     ,        .                        ,            ...._

----------


## mln

-  http://www.klerk.ru/buh/articles/122578/

----------


## sashka1

> 31.08.2009  22−2−3363:
> .. _    ,     ,        .                        ,            ...._


     .     ,     ?

----------


## GSokolov

> .


   , .,     .



> ,     ?


  .       -  ,  .       ,   .      ,       .

----------



----------

!!!           (1   - 2 )???        ???
 !

----------

> !!!           (1   - 2 )???        ???
>  !


      ?     ? -, , ?

----------

! .   , ,   40 ,  20       2/3          3   .         4        20          ,  .        .       .

----------

> -  http://www.klerk.ru/buh/articles/122578/


,   ...
    ...
        .        20%   .   2008 .   . .  159 ,       42 ,     10 .     48 .    .

   .

    2008   159,    . .     ,            .

    480 . (10  x 48 .).

     2 419,20 . (42  x 48 . x 1,2).

      5 616 . ((159  - 42 ) x 48 .).

      2008   8 515,2 . (480 + 2 419,20 + 5 616).



                ,      ,       . ,        ,     ,   ,       .     ,              ,         . 152  ,   . 153        (. 4 ,      30.11.2005  05-1341).

?        ,   . 1,2...
  .

----------

, , .
  .

----------


## mln

,  ,      ? 
  ,    , -  ,

----------

> -  ,  **  .          .          .


  ,      40   .
    !
  ,     .     ,   ...
   "  -   "                  ...

----------

> ,      40   .
>     !
>   ,     .     ,   ...
>    "  -   "                  ...


 
     ,      ,

----------


## GSokolov

> ,      40   .
>     !


   ,  **  40    (,    __    )       ?  , ,     IV  ,   . 103  104,    .   ,               .            13  2009 . N 588 "               (, , )         ",        __    .

----------


## fufgbn

*GSokolov*, 

      ...   ,       ?
   ,       ,   ...
 ,    ,    ,      40     ,    ...
   ,         .

----------


## 15

> *GSokolov*, 
> 
>       ... ...
>    ,         .


   ,   , , ,     ,    ,   ,  ,     :Smilie: 
"   "  :Smilie:

----------


## GSokolov

> ,       ?


   ,      ?

----------


## fufgbn

?! 
... 
,    ,   .

----------


## GSokolov

> ?! 
> ... 
> ,    ,   .


?! 
  .  -  ?    ,         .       (. 91) 


> (, , )                      ,               -     ).


         ( )     (   **  ** ).       ,  "        (,      )      ." (. 104  ).  ,   ,        588       .   ,    (,  ,     )        .

----------


## fufgbn

...

         (, , )              ,        -    ).
 ?  ...
**  !**  !
   - .
   ,  ...
    "    " - .
    !

----------


## GSokolov

. - **             ?       ?  .   ?     ...?
 ,   :          ! :Wink:

----------


## fufgbn

,   - .
   .
  ?    ?
  , .
  ?

----------


## GSokolov

...   :Frown:

----------


## fufgbn

> ...


, ,  .
 ,      ,      ,    ,  ...
,         40   ,    . , 1000 ,      ,  ,       800...   1500 -   2000!
. 153 - "         ,    "...
, 152 - "         ,    ,   -  ,    "....
!!!
  -  +++.    . ...    ,     .
     .
.132. "       ,   ,     ..."
 ,   !
. 153. . "...   ,    ".
     " "  ?!     ,  ,     .
 ?!.  ,    ,        ?!    , ....
,   ,  .
,         , ,   1,2...     .  ,   ,      ?!      ?!
       ?

----------

...

   ?   , 

 -  
 /  ,      ,       
      -     
    ?
   -

----------


## fufgbn

> ...
> 
>    ?   , 
> 
>  -  
>  /  ,      ,       
>       -     
>     ?
>    -


  ?!
     ,    .
   ,  .
   ...
   .
     -  .
 ?    ,     ...   .   -     -  ,    .    -        .
  -   -   ...     ,    ,   .
    !
      ,      ,   ,  .

----------


## fufgbn

> -


   -  .
       ,   .

----------

> -  .
>        ,   .


 
   ,    -  
   ,     -    ""

----------


## fufgbn

> ,    -  
>    ,     -    ""


   ,   ?!
  , "    ".
  -  . ,    ,     .    ...

----------


## fufgbn

> ,    -  
>    ,     -    ""


, ...       .  ... (  , ...)  .
      ,    ,      ...
 ,   ?
       ,      (-  ...) -    ?

         ,       ... ,  -     ?    ,    - ...
        .
      ?
  ,     -  ?

----------


## KSY831

, !!!
       36-  .
   8   ,   40- .
,  ,       - 23
-  40- : 184
-  36- : 165,6 
   : 18,4 
      ?

----------


## mln

> , !!!
>        36-  .
>    8   ,   40- .
> ,  ,       - 23
> -  40- : 184
> -  36- : 165,6 
>    : 18,4 
>       ?


  . 152  ......      ,  -

----------


## KSY831

,        ,   2   1,5- ,  16,4 -  ? ?

----------


## mln



----------

-,  ,        250 ,  - 120 .
-,      .      .
_"  - ,             :   ()" ....(.99  ). 
             ,    -       (.152  )._

----------

*PS/**KSY831*,        36/5=7,2 .
 - 40/5=8
  - 0,8 ,       .
 250    ,    170-180   .     .

----------


## mln

> - 0,8 ,       .


?  :No-no: 



> 152.   
> 
>              ,    -      .

----------


## mln

> -,  ,       ....


    ,    
 :Big Grin: ,    .....

----------

> ,


.      ..



> 152.   
>              ,    -      .


*mln*,   *KSY831*  , - 0,8     . 
   ,      (40 ),  .    .
PS  ,  *KSY831*

----------


## KSY831

!  :Smilie:  ,      ...   !!! :Wink:

----------


## mln

**,  . 152    **  ,   . 99 



> 99.  
> 
>    - ,             :   (),       -        .


 **            ,     (    ),     .

----------


## GSokolov

*mln*,  __    ,            (). ..          (),        ,   .

----------

- *mln*, .      .   .  .   ,   ,   .
,    ( 5  )           ,    .    .  ,   -             "2 -       -".

----------

*KSY831*,  !    ,     8  7.2.       ,      .  ,       -       . ,      -   -    .
      .   ,   .

----------


## mln

> ,   -             "2 -       -".


   ,      ,     :
"  1  99    **  . 
 ,             :   (),       --        .
  152    **    ,                . 
             ,    --      "

----------


## mln

> ,     8  7.2.


,    .....      ,   -  36   ,  320 . 
 :yes:

----------


## KSY831

> 


  :Wow:      !!!

----------


## mln

...  
** , .....     ,  ....  ..  ..   :Frown:

----------


## Natali001

!  ...               ( , 7.15  7.30).     ?    ?

----------

*Natali001*,    .

----------


## mln

> ...               ( , 7.15  7.30).     ?    ?


     30   2 ,     :Smilie: 
7.15  7.30)

----------


## Natali001

...       ?

----------


## mln

-

----------


## Natali001

.  ,        ,

----------


## mln

> ,        ,


      ,    
-  36-     7,2-  
   - 36-    ....

    - 9,10,11,12-    9 . 30 / 11. 30 .......

----------


## Natali001

mln,   ,      40-  ...

----------


## mln

> ,      40-  ...





> ( , 7.15  7.30)


           7.15  7.30,   ,          ,  ,  2.  10.

----------


## Natali001

!!!

----------

2 ., .     /.      ,   31   01     ,       ,   ,         ,      !  ,       ,   112?

----------


## mln

> ,   31   01


   ,      00:00 1 




> ,   ,         ,      !


   00:00,    00:00   -

----------

,       12  31 ,        ,    ? ? ,   ?      ...

----------

,      ,   , ,     ,    !!

----------


## mln

> ,       12  31


12 ?    22:00 - 06:00

----------

,  8 ,  12.  20:00  08:00.

----------


## mln

> ? ? ,   ?      ...


 :

- . 153  
-  N 13/-21        08.08.1966 "      "  .       8  1966 . N 465/-21;

----------


## mln

> -  N 13/-21        08.08.1966 "      "  .       8  1966 . N 465/-21;


_...           
   ,          .  
          ,         ,       ( 0   24 ).
_

----------

,       ...

----------

!!!  - ?

----------


## mln

> !!!  - ?


      .... :No-no:

----------

!
 ,      .

,  - .

   - 3613 .
:
 - 15%
 - 50%
 - 30%
(   ) - 60%
 : 8129.25 .

-   :     177.06,  244.6, ..   67.54 .

 ,       1378.19 .

 : 8129.25 + 1378.19 = 9507.44

:     ?         ?
 ,   : 1378.19 + 15% + 50% + 60% + 30% = 1378.19 + 2136.20 = 3514.39

,     ?           ?

   -      .

!

----------


## GSokolov

> ?         ?


 -    .       . 152             , ..       .    ,    . ,      . 152      ,     244,6  (     )     8129,25/177,06*244,6=11230,17,     (     ,  . - 1,5)   12780,64.

----------

!

     ,    8129,25 ,         3613.
 ,   ?    :-)
        (  )  . 
    ,       .

----------

-      

  :
8129.25 / 3613 = 2.25 = 1 + 1.25
0.15 + 0.50 + 0.30 + 0.60 = 1.55
  30%

----------


## Mouretta Jet

Здравствуйте!
Подскажите, если сотрудник принят 30.09, то ему обязательно нужно начислять и выплачивать з\п за сентябрь? Или можно как-то с октябрем это дело объединить?

----------


## echinaceabel

> 30.09,        \  ?


 :yes:   30.09 -   .

----------


## GSokolov

> ,    8129,25 ,         3613.
>  ,   ?    :-)


..   ,          ,          ,       -                ?        ?    . 152.

----------

*GSokolov*, 
   .   .     153- .
"...,   ( ), -          (  ( )     )   ( ),               ,  *         (  ( )     )   ( )*,        ."
      ,              ...     ,           .

----------


## GSokolov

.         ( ,   )  ,    ,      . 149  .    ,      ,    ,           ,   -             .

----------

!

        ,    .
 ,  ,    



 154 ,  250 .  96        2124 .

  ,     ,   ,    ,   .     , ,   ...

!

----------

,  ...
    154 ,    250-...
   ...

     ...   ...  ,    ,      -  ...

----------

> 96        2124 .
> !


    :    -   ?

----------

> ,  ...
>     154 ,    250-...
>    ...
> 
>      ...   ...  ,    ,      -  ...


.  ?     ,      ?

----------

.282       30  2003 . N 41,                0.5  1          ...

  , ..        ...

 -  ...   -       ...

    -          ...   ...

----------

,    :



177  , 67   , 60   .    313 .

    ,   :
 22.206  / 250  = 88   .
 25.645  / 313  = 81   .

..    -   ?   ,    !

----------

> -  ...   -       ...
> 
>     -          ...   ...


,  ,      -   ...

,  !  ,    ,     -   .

----------

: _39    23     ...

              ...           ,   :

_ =  / 154
_ =  / 177

        ...

----------

**,  .
         .    .
      , .. 60  67  -        .    ?   ,  "      ", .    . 
      ?   3613     8129 ?
     ,   ,    ?

----------

,     ...

**        ,        ...  ,           3613/ * ( - 1)

     120   ...          ,    ,   ...

----------

**, ,   .
 ,   .     0.5 . 
   154 ,  77 , ?   96 . : 96 - 77 = 19 .    19 ? ?      ?
 : 177  ,  88,5 .   127 . - 38  ?

----------

,   0.5,    0.75 ?
     ?

    ,   -  ...

----------

,    0.5 .  ,  50.000 .
     19 ,   22     413 .
  . ,      -   60  67,       ?    ,  :-)

----------

> ,        ...


 ,     .  ,   2 . .  - ? ?  -  ?       ,   .     ...   . ,   ,      !

----------

**,     ...       ...

 -  **    ,    ,    ...   -  ...

**...     **,    ...

.
   :
_1 = _ = 30%
_2 = _ = 100%

           ,    :

____ = _____ * 2 = __ * 1.3 * 2 = __ * 2.6 = _____ * 1.3 = __ * (1+%_) * (1+%_)

  N ,        ,       :
____ = __ * (1+%_1) *** (1+%_2) *** *** (1+%_N)

      ,             :
____ = __ * (1+%)^N

           N
   ,           ,    .

   :

____ = _ *+* _1 *+* _2 *+* ... *+* _N = __ * (1 *+* %_1 *+* %_2 *+* %_N)
..        ,      .

               ,      ,   ,            ,      .

----------

**, 
-       ,     .  , ,   "   *2*-  ."  , , -   .    . 153          .    ,       ,         .      .           250   ,      200.  ,    .    -       350 . , ,  250,    2 .

----------


## GSokolov

**,  ,         ,    ,         ,    .      ,       ,  , , , .

----------


## tros

,    ,   240    ,    176 .     30%

----------

*tros*, ...  -         , ,  176   ...    ** -

----------


## tros

> *tros*, ...  -         , ,  176   ...    ** -


!

----------

> **,     ...       ...
> 
>  -  **    ,    ,    ...   -  ...
> 
> **...     **,    ...
> 
> .
>    :
> _1 = _ = 30%
> ...


 !    "  "   .
         .
         + .
         . 152  153.
  ,       .
 ,   ,    .     ...

----------


## GSokolov

> . 152  153.


  .   . 153,  ,          ()  .   ,        (),  , ,     - . ..              -,          ,          .  **, , ,            ,     ()  , ..  ,   ,  ,      ,   - , ,    , . 152  153    .  ,      . ,          ,   -,      .

----------

,         .
,       ,     2.        ,     ,            .

----------


## GSokolov

> ,         .


,      -         .    . 152,    . ,  "__ ...  ",    ,     " __",   __      ,     .

----------


## mln

,     . 153       **

----------

*mln*,
     ,     ,     -. 
*GSokolov*, 
,     152  153      .129   ... :Wink:

----------


## mln

> *mln*,
>      ,     ,     -.


  ,       .
**     -  -,    **

----------

206   52     ?

----------


## 13

-      .  -           .

----------

!!!

   \.    14     .       5 , -(  23 , ..  )  5*23=115    136  .( 15  31     104   )       .    .      .    ,  ,  ,       76 .       ,     ,        17     ,      ,     .     .      70   .     ,   ,    .          ,  ( 120   (250   )   2 .  ?     100  ,   ?  ?     .

----------

! , !
   ,   17.   /,   
" ",   6 ,  ,  ...
-   /    -  :     -
    .      ? ,     
(,   1967.)    .

----------


## yulik11

-    ,     :Smilie:       8,30      ...   ,      :Smilie:

----------


## yulik11

:Smilie:

----------

